# You know you spend too much time on Cichlid-forum when...



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey all,

Okay so, It's been a little while since I've been active here (a few months), been busy honestly. Anyway, I happened to notice that despite not posting actively in months, I still average at over 2 posts per day. "You know you spend too much time on Cichlid-forum when..." ha!

So what's your ending to that sentence? What makes you think your hobby is taking up too much time, and this site isn't helping? :lol:

-John


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I "wasted" my entire weekend working on an electrical upgrade for my 125g stand.

Then, before I went to bed last night, I spent an hour uploading pictures so I could post some here on cichlid-forum.

And now, I've been at work for 2 hours this morning, and I'd say I've been about 50% productive, because half my time has been spent reading through posts.

So yeah, I spend too much time on cichlid forum :lol:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

When there aren't any new posts between your login times.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

When you check for new posts before you check your email.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Dieselfool said:


> When you check for new posts before you check your email.


That's an everyday thing for me


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

running to the computer during commercials!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

when you do things like this in your free time


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhinox said:


> when you do things like this in your free time


When you have the time to read through that entire thread


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Thought of another one - when you start feeling a little anxious because there are no new posts and you frantically flip through all the subforums looking for a new post to read and respond to.


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

got another..Sitting in front of your tank for an hour with a camera trying to get your fish to do something just so you can post!!


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

When you start nit-picking other folks' posts just to have something to post yourself.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

When you kick yourself for not having your Camera nearby because you see something your fish are doing and thing "Dangit!! Wish I could post that!"


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

John27 said:


> When you kick yourself for not having your Camera nearby because you see something your fish are doing and thing "Dangit!! Wish I could post that!"


this happens all the time


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Rhinox said:
> 
> 
> > when you do things like this in your free time
> ...


I agree with you and when your back is already hurting because of long hours sitting in front of your computer.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha yeahhhhh - and i also do the same thing rhinox just posted, I sit there like "but but but - nobody has posted in the SA or CA or Oscar forum in the last 20 minutes - what's wrong???!!!"


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

When your one of the same handful of ppl who post on the "spend too much time on c-f thread" over and over again 

And chubbs yeah that's about right except for me I check too often for the malawi section 

How bout when you keep getting the "you cannot make another search so soon" message when checking for new replies to your posts?


----------

